
Nokia N900 Runs Android? - arnaldostream
http://theunlockr.com/2010/01/25/nokia-n900-runs-android/
======
mag_hammer
if android keeps improving native hardware support, it could become a serious
player in the smart devices market. imagine your car's dashboard running
android with a 3g connection.. that would be a pretty neat application

